# Long shot but...



## 41rollfast (Jul 27, 2015)

Any one here happen to have a 74-75-76 mongoose motomag frame laying around for sale?
Pic for reference


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 28, 2015)

I saw one on Los Angeles craigslist labled as a 1980 replica


----------



## 41rollfast (Jul 28, 2015)

They did make a reproduction frame, but I'm not sure if it was in the 80's?


----------



## mongeese (Mar 8, 2016)

I have one hanging around if needed.


----------



## mongeese (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Dham (Mar 10, 2016)

They made a long and short version - I have a short frame made in 78 (pretty rough shape) if interested.


----------

